# Men Quilters?



## COSunflower

While I was posting on our Spring Swap thread I got to thinking that I'd never seen any men quilters participate. My youngest brother quilts and does quite a good job. I knew an old couple in their 80s years ago that BOTH quilted. Their extra bedroom was set up as their quilting room. Each had their own sewing machine and a tall dresser to keep their fabrics and projects in. They were very competative and the other was not allowed to look thru the other's dresser....  They sold their quilt tops and made quite a bit of extra money that way. It would be fun to have some men participate HERE if they were willing.


----------



## Pepsiboy

COSunflower said:


> While I was posting on our Spring Swap thread I got to thinking that I'd never seen any men quilters participate. My youngest brother quilts and does quite a good job. I knew an old couple in their 80s years ago that BOTH quilted. Their extra bedroom was set up as their quilting room. Each had their own sewing machine and a tall dresser to keep their fabrics and projects in. They were very competative and the other was not allowed to look thru the other's dresser....  They sold their quilt tops and made quite a bit of extra money that way. It would be fun to have some men participate HERE if they were willing.


COSunflower,

Last time I checked, I am a MAN, I DO quilt, and I enjoy it a LOT. YES, real men quilt ! ! ! We both quilt, but are NOT on competition with each other.

We are in the middle of doing a remodel on our quilting room preparing for the 'New to us' long arm machine and frame. I'll start a new thread hen I get pictures to show the difference between our OLD one and the NEW one.

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat

So.... would you like to join us in one of the next block swaps? I would be lovely to have an counter to the distaff side. 

BTW, one of the more active members on the Quilting Board is a man and he makes some fabulous quilts. Lately he's gotten into "art" quilts and they are amazing.


----------



## COSunflower

Who is that Belfrybat? That's awesome! I don't think that I have the patience or the skills for an art quilt.  Pepsi Boy! Your wife is so lucky to have a quilting partner!!!! I would LOVE to see your remodeled quilting room before and after pics.  Feel free to join in our swaps any time!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

His board name is Rryder. Here's a link to his art quilts. I hope non QB members can see it.
http://www.quiltingboard.com/members/rryder-u164651-albums19602.html


----------

